# Anyone ever seen a Gas Powered Spotlight?



## Phattwoohie (Jul 11, 2010)

I got a friend that has a L.P.(Liquid propane) powered Spotlight he found while cleaning out an old attic. We don't know if it works but it looks like it is in good condition. It's made by a company called "Leelights" and is probably from the 1940's or 50's I'm guessing. 

I'm curious if this thing could be dangerous to operate? Has anyone here ever seen one? I tried google searching the internet and I couldn't find anything out about these.


----------



## broadgage (Jul 12, 2010)

These used to be common in the UK.
Used for outdoor works, lighting temporary warning signs on highways, and for lighting accident scenes.

Before use check very carefuly for perished rubber hoses, perished seals and the like. Outdoor use only.
With care and common sense, no more of a risk than any other LPG appliance.

Similar lights burning presurised and vapourised kerosene also existed.

This video shows the rescue efforts after a railway accident, most of the portable spotlights would have been propane powered. I think that one can be seen at 1min 8 sec.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsCwnofijVo


----------



## broadgage (Jul 12, 2010)

Similar products are still made and used today.
here is a modern one
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bullfinch-Gas...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item439d48d3eb

(link posted for info, no recomendation is made or implied re the ebay seller featured)


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jul 21, 2010)

Few years ago I saw an Italian made night-fishing light, for about $200. It had a two-stroke engine, the same used in chainsaws or weed cutter, and an electric generator. It used a 200 W halogen bulb, and made same serious light. It was also very compact and easily transportable.
A bit noisy but had an excellent runtime with 250 cc of gas. It is still used from local fishermen.

Anthony


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 21, 2010)

The use huge floodlights on a mast attached to portable diesel generators all over when doing road construction or even at events at night around here. There's usually four massive floodlights on each one. Not sure if they're gas or diesel off hand though.


----------



## broadgage (Jul 24, 2010)

I think that the O/P was reffereing to "gas" as in liquified petroleum GAS, and not "gas" as an abbreviation for GASoline.
Electric lights powered by a gasoline burning engines are very common, with diesel being more popular for large sizes.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 24, 2010)

broadgage said:


> I think that the O/P was reffereing to "gas" as in liquified petroleum GAS, and not "gas" as an abbreviation for GASoline.
> Electric lights powered by a gasoline burning engines are very common, with diesel being more popular for large sizes.


I thought that too, but the thread took an obviously different direction!


----------



## Toke (Aug 7, 2010)

I have on of the old Petromax kerosene lanterns, like the modern lp gas ones it works by heating a mantle to really bright.

Making a spotlight on that principle would not be a problem*, the problem comes with things like waterproofing and waste heat.

*just place a reflector behind the mantle.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 9, 2010)

Got pics of LP gas light?


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 9, 2010)

Until surprisingly recently, the Brits were selling 'carbide' headlamp units here in Canada. Those were acetlyene lights that generated and burned gas off a solid fuel container, I believe the gas was generated when water was added to the dry fuel. They were sold for caving and I was never seriously tempted to buy one, if only because of the perceived danger factor. Now that I've thought of it, wish I had.


----------



## Toke (Aug 9, 2010)

The carbide caving lamps still exist.

Here are a couple suppliers.
http://www.jkdey.com/products.htm
http://www.innermountainoutfitters....catalogentryid=501&search=carbide&brand=Petzl
And here is a homepage dedicated to them.
http://www.caves.org/member/mfraley/


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 9, 2010)

Toke said:


> The carbide caving lamps still exist.
> 
> Here are a couple suppliers.
> http://www.jkdey.com/products.htm
> ...


 

Amazing, and now i presume I also know where to buy my buggy whips and Edsel hubcaps Thanks!


----------



## broadgage (Sep 2, 2010)

AlexGT said:


> Got pics of LP gas light?


 
Yes, there is one for sale on ebay, I posted a link a few posts back.


----------

